# Waiting Thread for Socks



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Socks my ND doe is due January 3rd. This will be her 150 day according to the AGS goat gestation calculator. Socks is a 'new' kidder here at our farm so I don't know her kidding pattern and what day she normally kids on. This will be a stressful wait as I bought her already bred. She was put in with the buck on active heat but was not witnessed being bred as her breeder went out of town that week on vacation. So.. Here we are with her and she is very pregnant and I do feel kid movement a lot. As of right now she was showing signs of losing her mucus plug a few days ago and her udder is starting to drop and fill. No sudden changes in ligaments not anything else. Well wait and see what she does. My other doe kidded on day 149. With my others kidding on days 149 and 150. Well see...

Just keep me sane while I wait.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Cute doe!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

JK_Farms said:


> Cute doe!


Thank you!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the buck she is bred to. He is a home bred buck, bred and born here at my farm early 2015. He is heavily bred on both sire and dam side with the older ND lines such as CornerStone Farm, Enchanted Hill and 4Fun. He's very stock type compared to some of the more refined lines that are being bred today.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

He is owned by the farm I bought Socks from. They purchased him from us as a 8 week old buck kid. I am glad to have HOPEFULLY a few doe kids from him. I'm crossing my fingers for does.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is gorgeous those kids will be too!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

JK_Farms said:


> He is gorgeous those kids will be too!


Thank you. It'll be interesting to see what colors I will get from them. Funny how he is solid white like his dam and his sire was a chami with heavy white overlay. Maybe some of that Chammi will be passed to the kids. His twin, she is also solid white. So funny how color works.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know my brown doe got bred to a black and brown buck (mama was huge!) and they had a black and white single doeling exactly what I wanted! I was so surprised because all his other kids were 100% white and their moms being brown except one! I hope one day ill understand how goat color works!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Socks has had a lot of yellowish & white discharge the last 3 days. Like I am talking shoe string length. Her 145 day would be on December 29th, but I've never had one go on day 145 before. Her udder has not changed any, just lots of discharge and her ligaments seem to be getting softer but they are still there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Tomorrow will be day 145 for Miss Socks. Here is a few photos of her taken today.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Socks has lost her ligaments, yay! Udder is getting full.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay babies!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

She kidded, pics in the Birth Announcements page. Thanks everyone!


----------

